# My thoughts for what they are worth.



## bowhunk (Jul 7, 2006)

A couple months back I decided I wanted to get a new rig for hunting.I had been shooting a reflex highlander which was a great bow but I wanted to try one of the parallel limb designs. I found myself getting caught up in the mathews/hoyt dilemma and decided I was not going to restrict myself to only two or three bow makers. I tried the mathews dxt, bowtech guardian hoyt trykon and apa venom and viper, before deciding to go with none of them. I liked them all but wanted to get the best bang for my buck so I looked further.I finally ended up getting the new truth2 and man do I love it. It will easily hold it's own against any of the bows I shot but for about 200.00 less. It has everything I wanted, compact size, great speed smooth draw and very quiet and low shock when shooting. It is quite a bit lighter than some of the others but still manages to be very dead in the hand when shooting. Way less so than my reflex highlander.I let another fellow shoot it so I could watch and listen and was totally impressed. It is a fantastic bow for the money and 200.00 goes a long way toward some quality accessories.


----------



## j3dgu (Jan 18, 2006)

Congrats on the new rig.:thumbs_up It always good to find a setup that fits you.


----------



## swamp wader (Jun 22, 2008)

I have been hearing good things about that bow... Congrats


----------

